# How to move a large bandsaw into garage



## cbehnke (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a large bandsaw being delivered soon (78.5 inch height). The garage ceiling is more than enough to handle it, but the height getting through the garage door is a limiting factor, it's about 78 inches. And when I take into account the height of pallet the BS will be on, I won't be able to use a pallet jack to scoot the machine through the garage door.

I can tip the machine, but it weighs 550 pounds and I'd want some type of bracing or mechanical help in that situation.

How have you guys moved tall, heavy machines through low openings.

Ideas, suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would take it off the pallet.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

A good sized man can move a band saw like that right into your garage with a decent hand truck provided it is strapped securely to the hand truck. It would be better for him to have a helper.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Keep in mind you'll be moving it with the table and
perhaps the trunnion removed (about 100 lbs).

I would anyway.

Charles is right. I would take it off the pallet,
strap it to a hand truck and tip it back just far
enough to clear the sill and walk it in.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I cannot explain to you how to do it because it is mainly years of experience that teach you how to do it.
I unloaded a Unisaw from my truck all by myself.
I have been working on very heavy equipment mostly by myself for almost 50 years, this is how I have leaned to do it.
The trick is to use the weight of the load to your advantage, this cannot be explain, sorry to not be more helpful.
You could buy a mover dolly at HF and a hand truck also.
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-wheel-movers-dolly-67208.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/movers-dolly-39757.html

Just be careful to not hurt yourself.
Do you have friends to help you.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

get it off the pallet and out of the box outside.

tip it over and lay it on it's back/side on a dolly and get it in that way. either ask a friend(s) to help you or depending on your physical ability you may be able to do it by yourself as you only need to tip it down and not lift all 550lbs with shear muscle strength. you can also use straps and ratchets to help you with that to reduce the strain on yourself


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

you can take a simple crowbar and move that baby all over the place it will take awhile but that is one way to do it by yourself just pry up and scoot the pallet, or get a couple buddies and just manhandle it if I was close to you I would help you but I live in KY


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Transfer bandsaw to heavy duty dolly. With helper, tip bandsaw down on to second dolley. Roll in horizontal saw on 2 dollies through doorway and place base near desired location. Remove first dolly, setting base down with helper and/or pump jack. Remove 2nd dolly. Lift saw upright and move into final position.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

You can either 
1) Jack up your entire house to allow the extra room to clear the door then set it back on the foundation.
or 
2) What redSLED said. I think that is how mine came through the door, actually.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

however you do this

DON'T GRAB THE TABLE
TO PULL PUSH OR LIFT

you will just break the trunnions

lay it on its side on the yoke
(the left side that goes to the upper wheel)
and scootch it with a prybar
if you have no other option
even on top of a plank or ply
so you don't scratch the paint
or drag into concrete floor


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

lay it on its side on cheap movers dollies and roll it in. if you don't need the dollies any more then just part them out for a mobile base.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

This is when you find out how many friends you *REALLY* have!


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

As a retired truck driver, I know showing a couple of portraits of Hamilton can work wonders. When you raise the pallet jack it will add another 1 - 2 inches of height. Take it off pallet and "walk " it in.


----------



## cbehnke (Mar 28, 2011)

quartersawn…I agree. that Hamilton guy works wonders.


----------



## dklyons87 (Sep 1, 2012)

I use an engine crane or a motorcycle jack to move a lot of my heavy machines. But, im sure you've already figured it out from the other suggestions. Good luck


----------



## southernelle (May 7, 2013)

I helped move a 12 door unit into the opening at my house… we used a motorcycle jack. I would lay it down in the truck on it's side..slid it off onto the motorcycle jack… if there is a problem sliding it… lay it on furniture dollies until you get it to the motorcycle jack.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I had a similar problem. Here's a description of what I did. I couldn't photograph the whole thing as I was to busy manhandling the machine, but it was easy. I just suggest you think out each move beforehand thinking about safety first and not damaging your new machine second. Use skids, carpet padding, etc. whatever to protect an keep the heavy part on the floor and tilt from the top. Always better with two if possible. Just take your time as you will have this machine for a long time. Good luck.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I had to take the top wheel off mine. bolt to a peice of 3/4 plywood an slide it in.. still had help..get u some help an ya'll will figure it out…


----------



## cbehnke (Mar 28, 2011)

THANKS TO ALL FOR THE GOOD IDEAS. MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I had a friend that asked several guys at work to help him move. He furnished burgers and an adult beverage that has lots of foam on it.


----------



## cbehnke (Mar 28, 2011)

Knothead62:

BEER,...is there anything it CAN'T DO ????


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

remove the table and wheels. then, all that's needed is an appliance dolly:


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

I just moved a Laguna LT-18 3000 series in and out of my basement, and moved a replacement saw back into the basement. There's a low ceiling height (60") so it was a huge pita. My buddy and i just strapped it to a furniture dolly (like above), tilted and wheeled it in. The top was removed in each case, but if you remove the motor and wheels that sheds most of the weight.


----------

